# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  التناسب بين المخالفة التأديبية والجزاء التأديبي

## القارئة

*محاكمة تأديبية –حق الشكوى ضرورة أن يكون الشاكي على يقين من صحة ما يبلغ عنه ويملك دليل صحته – ضرورة تناسب العقوبة مع الذنب الإداري.*
*المحكمة :*
ومن حيث إن عناصر النزاع – حسبما يبين من القرار الطعين وسائر الأوراق الأخرى – توجز في أنه بتاريخ 11/12/2005 أصدر رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة قراراً بإحالة ....... الموظفة بإدارة شئون العاملين بالمحكمة (الطاعنة) إلى مجلس تأديب العاملين بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة لمحاكمتها تأديبياً لما نسب إليها من أنه.
1- انتحال صفة الغير بقيامها بتحرير شكويين والتوقيع عليهما بإسم مغاير لإسمها للتمويه والتضليل وإدراج أسماء بعض موظفي المحكمة.





ومن حيث أنه متى ثبت مما تقدم – وكما ذهب بحق القرار الطعين – أن الطاعنة هي محررة الشكويين بعد أن استعارت أسم أبنتها متوهمة أنها صاحبة حق فيما تدعيه – في ضوء ما ثبت في حقها من أدلة وشواهد مما يقطع أنها سلكت مسلكاً غير سوي بأنها نسبت إلى رؤسائها أموراً تثير الريب والشبهات في سلوكهم مما ينال من كرامتهم والتشهير بهم وتجريح سمعتهم ومما يوجب احتقارهم فضلاً عن تعرضهم للقبض عليهم والحبس الاحتياطي والتحقق والاتهام بجريمة الاختلاس وكذلك النيل من هيبة وكرامة الجهة التي تنتمي إليها – الأمر الذي يشكل إخلالاً جسيماً من الطاعنة بواجبات وظيفتها ومقتضياتها وبالتالي يتعين مؤاخذتها تأديبياً عن هذه المخالفة بتوقيع الجزاء المناسب.
ومن حيث إنه – ولئن كانت المخالفة المنسوبة إلى الطاعنة – على النحو والتكييف السابق بيانه – إلا أنه من المقرر أنه يتعين عند توقيع الجزاء التأديبي مراعاة الملائمة والتناسب بين الذنب الإداري والجزاء التأديبي الواجب توقيعه على العامل دون إسراف في التخفيف أو الإفراط في التشديد بما يخرج الجزاء التأديبي عن الهدف والغاية التي تغياها المشرع واستهدفها من تقريره الجزاءات التأديبية، فإن أتسم الجزاء التأديبي بالغلو والإسراف في التخفيف أو التشديد كان باطلاً.
ومن حيث إن الجزاء المناسب للمخالفة المنسوبة إلى الطاعنة في ضوء الظروف والملابسات التي أحاطت بها – هو خصم شهر من راتبها – نظراً لخلو الأوراق مما يفيد توقيع جزاءات سابقة عليها في مثل أو ما يشبه ما تردت إليه فيه على النحو السالف في حين أن القرار المطعون فيه لم يأخذ بهذا النظر وقضي بمجازاتها بجزاء أشد ، فإنه يكون قد خالف صحيح القانون وحقيقة الواقع مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه والقضاء مجدداً بمجازاته الطاعنة بخصم شهر من رابتها مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
* (المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الدائرة الخامسة – موضوع – الطعن رقم 12683 لسنة 53ق.ع – جلسة 11/10/2008).*

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا

----------

